# Spanish lessons



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Well after a very bumpy year here looks like I am starting to settle! Never thought I'd say that. May be it was the 9 days 'vacation' I have just spent in the UK the clinched it for me?! Or the fact we have sussed my hubby's tax! A bit of both probably.
Anyway the majority of folk I seem to gel with are Spanish and speak little or no English! If I am going to live (permanently?) here I would like to be able to chat to these people as oppose to making facial & hand gestures! I wondered if any of you could point me in the direction of a private Spanish teacher, one to one lessons, in the Benalmadena area? Preferably female. Looking to start in September when my children are back at school. Thanks in advance. (Please feel free to move my post as I have a feeling it is in the wrong place?).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

angil said:


> Well after a very bumpy year here looks like I am starting to settle! Never thought I'd say that. May be it was the 9 days 'vacation' I have just spent in the UK the clinched it for me?! Or the fact we have sussed my hubby's tax! A bit of both probably.
> Anyway the majority of folk I seem to gel with are Spanish and speak little or no English! If I am going to live (permanently?) here I would like to be able to chat to these people as oppose to making facial & hand gestures! I wondered if any of you could point me in the direction of a private Spanish teacher, one to one lessons, in the Benalmadena area? Preferably female. Looking to start in September when my children are back at school. Thanks in advance. (Please feel free to move my post as I have a feeling it is in the wrong place?).


Sorry I can't help with recommending a teacher as I don't live in the area, but just wanted to say I'm glad you have the tax situation sorted out and are feeling happier about living here. Have you considered group lessons - personally I found that as long as the groups are kept small (the school I went to never allowed more than 8 and in practice there were almost always fewer than that) and the teacher ensures that ability levels are evenly matched (mine moved people to different groups if she thought they were ready or needed more time to catch up) worked better than 1:1 as you get more chance to practice conversation and doing role play exercises. I supplemented them with a few 1:1 lessons if I was moved to a new group and I wanted to make sure I hadn't missed anything they'd already covered. Once you're past the basic stage, I highly recommend finding yourself a Spanish intercambio partner (not difficult now that so many people are learning English).


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Sorry I can't help with recommending a teacher as I don't live in the area, but just wanted to say I'm glad you have the tax situation sorted out and are feeling happier about living here. Have you considered group lessons - personally I found that as long as the groups are kept small (the school I went to never allowed more than 8 and in practice there were almost always fewer than that) and the teacher ensures that ability levels are evenly matched (mine moved people to different groups if she thought they were ready or needed more time to catch up) worked better than 1:1 as you get more chance to practice conversation and doing role play exercises. I supplemented them with a few 1:1 lessons if I was moved to a new group and I wanted to make sure I hadn't missed anything they'd already covered. Once you're past the basic stage, I highly recommend finding yourself a Spanish intercambio partner (not difficult now that so many people are learning English).


Thanks for that Lynn. Not sure about group lessons! I am definitely lacking confidence in the language learning dept! My pronunciation is diabolical! Although I have modified my accent over the years as I have so many ESL friends worldwide the Geordie in me is never far away; much to my kids fascination when we were on mam's home turf! I think I would feel happier one to one at first. Our lovely gardener / maintenance man was the final straw this morning when he asked if I could speak Spanish, I think he fancied a natter! Even if I just learn "not yet but I am taking lessons" it would help! I also don't look / dress like a typical Brit in Benalmadena and I am asked daily, by Spanish tourists, for directions! It is embarrassing say "sorry I'm English" in English! Anyhoo, thanks again x


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I would recommend investing in a week-long intensive course to get yourself started. There are plenty in Málaga, for example Spanish courses in Malaga - learn Spanish classes Malaga Spain. You will be with people in the same position as yourself, so nothing to get embarrassed over, and can opt for one-to-one lessons on top of the group sessions. Once you've got your confidence levels up there will be no stopping you!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I would recommend investing in a week-long intensive course to get yourself started. There are plenty in Málaga, for example Spanish courses in Malaga - learn Spanish classes Malaga Spain. You will be with people in the same position as yourself, so nothing to get embarrassed over, and can opt for one-to-one lessons on top of the group sessions. Once you've got your confidence levels up there will be no stopping you!


That's a very good idea, we both did a more intensive course to begin with (although ours was just 2 hours a day for 4 weeks). I think it helps you avoid getting fed up if you think progress is slow. As you say, no need to worry about confidence as everybody is in the same boat and I always found our teacher and the other students very supportive of each other. It's a bit of social contact as well, I can't say I became close friends with anybody I was in classes with, but it can be nice to have a chat with people if you don't yet know many people locally. You all have at least something in common if you've all decided you want to learn Spanish.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

angil said:


> Thanks for that Lynn. Not sure about group lessons! I am definitely lacking confidence in the language learning dept! My pronunciation is diabolical! Although I have modified my accent over the years as I have so many ESL friends worldwide the Geordie in me is never far away; much to my kids fascination when we were on mam's home turf! I think I would feel happier one to one at first. Our lovely gardener / maintenance man was the final straw this morning when he asked if I could speak Spanish, I think he fancied a natter! Even if I just learn "not yet but I am taking lessons" it would help! I also don't look / dress like a typical Brit in Benalmadena and I am asked daily, by Spanish tourists, for directions! It is embarrassing say "sorry I'm English" in English! Anyhoo, thanks again x


- Lo siento, soy inglés. No hablo español.-


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> - Lo siento, soy inglés. No hablo español.-


Soy inglesa in Angil's case.

Come to think of it, shouldn't it be "Lo siento, no hablo espanaol - soy inglesa" (with apologies for missing tilde) - unless we are expected to apologise for being English?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Oops - I misspelt espanol.

Must stay in at playtime and write it out 50 times.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Oops - I misspelt espanol.
> 
> Must stay in at playtime and write it out 50 times.


with the tilde.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

angil said:


> Well after a very bumpy year here looks like I am starting to settle! Never thought I'd say that. May be it was the 9 days 'vacation' I have just spent in the UK the clinched it for me?! Or the fact we have sussed my hubby's tax! A bit of both probably.
> Anyway the majority of folk I seem to gel with are Spanish and speak little or no English! If I am going to live (permanently?) here I would like to be able to chat to these people as oppose to making facial & hand gestures! I wondered if any of you could point me in the direction of a private Spanish teacher, one to one lessons, in the Benalmadena area? Preferably female. Looking to start in September when my children are back at school. Thanks in advance. (Please feel free to move my post as I have a feeling it is in the wrong place?).


Hi, I used to have a very good Spanish teacher in the centre of Fuengirola who did private classes at a reasonable rate and was very nice. She used to teach in the UK and has family there, though she is native Spanish. She might be a good person to have lessons with. I will see if I still have her number and PM you if I do.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As a teacher I too would recommend small group classes over one 2 one for your situation - maybe 4 people, with the understanding that all of you always go of course!

And, I too am glad to hear that you're feeling a little more positive about Spain now


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Caz.I said:


> Hi, I used to have a very good Spanish teacher in the centre of Fuengirola who did private classes at a reasonable rate and was very nice. She used to teach in the UK and has family there, though she is native Spanish. She might be a good person to have lessons with. I will see if I still have her number and PM you if I do.


That would be super thanks so much.

I appreciate what everyone is saying with regard 'group' lessons but personally, at the minute, I would be much happier with one to one.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

angil said:


> That would be super thanks so much.
> 
> I appreciate what everyone is saying with regard 'group' lessons but personally, at the minute, I would be much happier with one to one.


But try to find a person who has a similar tonal range to yourself. I first tried Spanish lessons with a young female whose tonal range was verging on the soprano *all* the time and trying to repeat after her was just impossible.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> But try to find a person who has a similar tonal range to yourself. I first tried Spanish lessons with a young female whose tonal range was verging on the soprano *all* the time and trying to repeat after her was just impossible.


I will be happy if I can find a female private Spanish tutor willing to give me beginner one to one lessons from September. I will concern myself with her 'tones' later. 
I can't say Carrefour without my kids and the taxi driver having a chuckle whilst simultaneously rolling their eyes! & my poor clothing alteration lady today was determined to teach me the word for straight (recta)! Its those bloomin r's! So I think tones will be the least of anyone's worries! My Spanish pronunciation is even worse than my Korean according to my daughter!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

angil said:


> Well after a very bumpy year here looks like I am starting to settle! Never thought I'd say that. May be it was the 9 days 'vacation' I have just spent in the UK the clinched it for me?! Or the fact we have sussed my hubby's tax! A bit of both probably.
> Anyway the majority of folk I seem to gel with are Spanish and speak little or no English! If I am going to live (permanently?) here I would like to be able to chat to these people as oppose to making facial & hand gestures! I wondered if any of you could point me in the direction of a private Spanish teacher, one to one lessons, in the Benalmadena area? Preferably female. Looking to start in September when my children are back at school. Thanks in advance. (Please feel free to move my post as I have a feeling it is in the wrong place?).


Quite a change of heart!

Maybe you'll share what's happening with the tax, too, as it may help others.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

brocher said:


> Quite a change of heart!
> 
> Maybe you'll share what's happening with the tax, too, as it may help others.


Quite! Things are grim up North if Benalmadena Costa feels like home!lol 

Boy was that 9 days in the UK an eye opener. It is the longest we had been there since 2011.

& I think it would have been tough to settle quickly anywhere after being wrenched away from our beloved Korea after 14 years.

But hey I am here now so what the hec. If you can't beat them join them. The Spanish that is. I am not about to don strapless maxi dress being held up by gravity alone and bake myself like an oven ready chicken!

& I have shared my info regarding the tax on several posts very recently.

My husband is now habitually resident in South Korea & paying Korean tax. Korea has a dual taxation agreement with Spain. Which unfortunately means we will see very little of him, but that was always on the cards living this life with kids as they get older and the education becomes more important.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> *angil;4900649*
> 
> But hey I am here now so what the hec. If you can't beat them join them. The Spanish that is. I am not about to don strapless maxi dress being held up by gravity alone and bake myself like an oven ready chicken!


Is that what you find typifies the Spanish?
I would never have thought of that description!


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is that what you find typifies the Spanish?
> I would never have thought of that description!


Eh? 

Anyhoo there are many traits that I feel 'typify' the Spanish of 'my' area (some are similar to Koreans!). The ajumas & ajoshis all having a certain style for example! Its comforting and familiar!!

Some traits are annoying & some endearing!

But I was referring to the Brits in my comment re; oven ready chickens! Although the Spanish aren't adverse to a little skin damage either! My apt faces one of the busiest beaches in Benalmadena! The suns very ageing you know?!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

angil said:


> Eh?
> 
> Anyhoo there are many traits that I feel 'typify' the Spanish of 'my' area (some are similar to Koreans!). The ajumas & ajoshis all having a certain style for example! Its comforting and familiar!!
> 
> ...


Oh, the British.
As you said "But hey I am here now so what the hec. *If you can't beat them join them. * *The Spanish that is.* I am not about to don strapless maxi dress being held up by gravity alone and bake myself like an oven ready chicken!" I thought you were referring to the Spanish.

I find it more and more difficult to talk about The British and The Spanish because people are just so different according to their age, experience, the area they live in, personality etc etc

Anyway, as I said, glad to see you are feeling happier about your situation and 

:focus:


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Oh, the British.
> As you said "But hey I am here now so what the hec. *If you can't beat them join them. * *The Spanish that is.* I am not about to don strapless maxi dress being held up by gravity alone and bake myself like an oven ready chicken!" I thought you were referring to the Spanish.
> 
> I find it more and more difficult to talk about The British and The Spanish because people are just so different according to their age, experience, the area they live in, personality etc etc
> ...


Hey, I'm with you. In reality I try not to generalise. But by gum are there some stereotypes here! As I get older I sadly meet more and more sheeple!

The Spanish I tend to meet on a regular basis seem to be a bit more 'left of centre' hence the request for a language teacher as I would like to get to know them better.

& thank you, I do feel happier. The UK was etched all over my face a week ago now I seem more relaxed! Could be the cheap wine here! Who knows?!!


----------



## Esmerelda8 (Feb 22, 2014)

Have you also thought of doing a bit on-line? There are several tools - free on the BBC website or for a small fee in the App Store if you have an Apple product computer - that you can pick up even if you have just a few minutes. I am a Canadian but we have a casa in Spain and spend and increasing amount there - next year we will be up at the max allowed pre-residence. I have taken Spanish at both college and at university here but find I use my apps when I am just sitting for a few minutes, even just waiting in the car for something. Every little bit helps.....


----------

